# Entrees for 100



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm quoting for a New Year's Eve job for a church party of 100 (or so) people. Anyway, I have three menus planned, but I'm trying to figure out one more. I'm not charging too much for this meal as it is my parish and I want to help them out somewhat. So, I found some chuck roast for a pretty good price at a local establishment that I want to figure out what I could do with. 

Any ideas of how I could fancy up some chuck roasts for a buffet? And how much would I need for 100 people? This party isn't going to be formal, but it's not supremely casual either. Somewhere in between. To give you an idea, I've quoted them on a Taco Salad/Fajita Bar, a Pulled Pork/whole winter BBQ theme, and a Fruit Stuffed Pork Loin. 

I would mind doing chicken breasts either if I could come up with an inexpensive way to prepare. Basically, I'd like some inexpensive chicken and beef ideas for 100 and preparation advice if you have any! I've done a BBQ for 300 before, but that was kind of an all day eating fest type of situation. Not really a dinner at a specific time. My biggest meal would be a plated dinner I did for 50. This will be buffet style, which makes it easier, but I'd still like some help! Thanks!!!


----------



## toddlove8845 (Jul 29, 2005)

You may want to try intercostal meat(finger meat). Its the meat between the beef ribs. Its very versatile can be braised or grilled. The stuff is also very cheap.


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

the best thing to do with a chuck for a buffet is to slow roast it. and I mean very slow. At least 8-10 hours. I always figure at least 4 oz per person for protein on a buffet depending on what else there is. If it is a very large buffet, you can get away with alittle less, but that's always scary. I would lean more to the 5 oz per person if it is mainly adults. One way to control the protein usage is where you place it on the buffet. If you are worried about runing out, place it near the end of the buffet. the guests' plates will be more full and will have less room for the protein, so they will take less. i have even put smaller tongs or serving utensils in a dish I am running short on. Guests don't notice it, and very few guests will take more than two swipes at anything no matter the serving size. Good Luck!


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

What about a rich beef stroganoff or beef bourguignon.


H.


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Stroganoff is a great idea. I think I'll go with that. Thanks for all the help everyone. I'll most likely be asking for more help once I find out exactly how many people I'm serving! Thanks again!


----------

